# this younger-plumber needs jet swets



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

anyone know where to get them for less than 220.oo dollars? cant seem to find many people who carry them


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

so what is that anyway??

something you do with your hair???:laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Make your own.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Airgap said:


> Make your own.


You just need fitting and coupling reducers o- rings and a little time.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

i picked up a set on ebay for 200 shipped. . how do you make your own ??


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Go to the day old bread shop


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

younger-plumber said:


> i picked up a set on ebay for 200 shipped. . how do you make your own ??


Do you have a friend that has a metal lath? It is very simple


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

younger-plumber said:


> i picked up a set on ebay for 200 shipped. . how do you make your own ??


Ok here is one kind that I have had good luck with. The object is not to stop the water flow but to divert it to the center so it doesn't cool the pipe. You simply sweat a reducer of the proper size on a smaller pipe. Lets make a 2in for a reference sense you know the pipe ID you need a reducer close to 2in on the large end and 1/2in on the small end you will probably pick a 1 1/2 coupling reducer. The next step is to sweat the 1/2 in into the reducer a twelve in piece works good now you file the stops out of a second reducer of the same size make it where it will slip down the 1/2 in with ease. Then go to your o- ring box and pick a o-ring that is just barely bigger than the ID of the pipe. Slip the o-ring on the first reducer then slide the second reducer down the 1/2 in drill and pin the second one or you could sweat it slip the reducers in the pipe and the o-ring should seat enough to divert the water sweat a valve on and pull the tool out. The advantage to this over the jet sweat is there is no pressure buildup . I have seen in a bad situation a jet sweat fly across the room and stick in a wall from pressure buildup. If you need I will send pict just left a whole set behind at my last job. I need to build a new set.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

wyrick, if you build a new set I would love to see them.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> wyrick, if you build a new set I would love to see them.


That is genius I wouldn't mind seeing them as well.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

love2surf927 said:


> That is genius I wouldn't mind seeing them as well.


I will start on a set this week if my schedule allows for it and I will post some Picts. I am in the design stage on another type with three o-ring seals that might work even better. I will post pict of that to.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

got my kit in the mail yesterday and have used it on two different jobs. what a life saver! 3 story hotel with a pin hole in the first floor copper, 2 inches off the slab.needless to say they've already paid for themselves


----------



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

Will said:


> Go to the day old bread shop


Used that before.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Mpc_mhayes said:


> Used that before.


Twinkles don't work we tried them out of desperation once.


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

I haven't needed to use a jet sweat in about 10 years ever since I started using the Pro Press.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

does it hurt the press tool if it gets wet? how long are the fittings guaranteed to last?


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

wyrickmech said:


> Twinkles don't work we tried them out of desperation once.


Bagels work well


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Used a potato once it actually worked good. It was in a kitchen and the line was supposed to be dead so my partner cut it like we had done to a half dozen before it. The next thing I know he looks like the little boy with his finger in the dike. It being a commercial kitchen the first thing I see is a box of potatoes so we jam one in the pipe and put a cap over it it worked good for a temp fix.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

wyrickmech said:


> Used a potato once it actually worked good. It was in a kitchen and the line was supposed to be dead so my partner cut it like we had done to a half dozen before it. The next thing I know he looks like the little boy with his finger in the dike. It being a commercial kitchen the first thing I see is a box of potatoes so we jam one in the pipe and put a cap over it it worked good for a temp fix.


Did you tighten the cap with a spud wrench? Lol


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

89plumbum said:


> Did you tighten the cap with a spud wrench? Lol


No but I would have tried anything at that moment. Lol


----------



## truckman5000 (Jul 14, 2013)

glad to here other plumbers whom uses bread. Ive never needed a jet sweat.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

That makeshift tool is brilliant. I have taped a small copper tube that is small enough to fit inside the pipe to my wet vac. Same concept of keeping the water diverted. Slide the tube through the ball valve with it open, turn the vac on, and sweat the valve. This application is where the pro-press excels. A little water bleed by doesn't hurt.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

This is what I have built to date. The tool really works good just ream the pipe grease the tool and shove it in there and the water is diverted so your copper will heat with no problem.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

wyrickmech said:


> This is what I have built to date. The tool really works good just ream the pipe grease the tool and shove it in there and the water is diverted so your copper will heat with no problem.


thats beautiful. did you machine these? i would love to buy a 1/2 3/4 1" set. let me know price and ill paypal it to you! the only problem with jet sweat is that the water cant be diverted .this solves that. :thumbup:


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

younger-plumber said:


> thats beautiful. did you machine these? i would love to buy a 1/2 3/4 1" set. let me know price and ill paypal it to you! the only problem with jet sweat is that the water cant be diverted .this solves that. :thumbup:


We sat around one night at a local hospital trying to dig a jet sweat out of a wall from just that problem. We got so tickled we could not pull it free. That was what gave me the idea. Instead of stoping the water just divert it around the area. I will try to get something together on it and get back with you.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I've used a coat hanger and a rag many times to stop the water long enough to sweat on a ball valve on 3" & 4". Works just as well as a jet sweat, just not as long...

Open up ball valve, put a coat hanger uncoiled with a rag wrapped around a hook bent on the end through ball valve, sweat one end of ball valve, the pull out coat hanger and rag. Shut off ball valve and continue working


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Will said:


> I've used a coat hanger and a rag many times to stop the water long enough to sweat on a ball valve on 3" & 4". Works just as well as a jet sweat, just not as long...
> 
> Open up ball valve, put a coat hanger uncoiled with a rag wrapped around a hook bent on the end through ball valve, sweat one end of ball valve, the pull out coat hanger and rag. Shut off ball valve and continue working


The advantage of diverting the water is that you one can start your work quicker ,two if a valve isn't holding tight you can continue working. The rag in the pipe works if the water flow is stopped not if you have half a garden hose worth of water.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

deff let me know. i love the fact that they are hand made and no one else here would have them. Im a fiend for tools especially custom or novel ones. again great concept my friend!!


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

younger-plumber said:


> thats beautiful. did you machine these? i would love to buy a 1/2 3/4 1" set. let me know price and ill paypal it to you! the only problem with jet sweat is that the water cant be diverted .this solves that. :thumbup:


Make that 2 orders.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Dry Ice works well and evaporates.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

GAN said:


> Dry Ice works well and evaporates.


im gonna request some next time im at the s/h :thumbsup:


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

younger-plumber said:


> thats beautiful. did you machine these? i would love to buy a 1/2 3/4 1" set. let me know price and ill paypal it to you! the only problem with jet sweat is that the water cant be diverted .this solves that. :thumbup:


Jet swet makes a flow through model, I have the 1 1/2" size


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I keep 1/2 & 3/4 jetsweats on my truck. I don't use them very often.

If i'm working on a house and I can't find a lower fixture to drain the water. I go out to the meter pit,disconnect the meter and wedge a screwdriver into the dual check to hold it open to allow the house to drain down.

If it's anything over 1" or in a commercial setting were I need to have the water back on quickly, I use the Pro-Press.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Bread. Bread bread. Or I use a new clean test ball. I have some small ones on the truck I use for 
PVC repairs. Pop it in air it up. Glue on valve pull it out and close valve I heard that thers a product called plumbers bread 

On copper where thers no valve to isolate we freeze the line


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Bread. Bread bread. Or I use a new clean test ball. I have some small ones on the truck I use for
> PVC repairs. Pop it in air it up. Glue on valve pull it out and close valve I heard that thers a product called plumbers bread
> 
> On copper where thers no valve to isolate we freeze the line


Jet sweats are so much easier. 

I've seen bread plug up several faucets and hose reels. 

Plus jets sweats are good for up to 60 lbs, you'd have to have a truck load to stop some of the ones I've managed to plug up with a jet sweat..


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I used bread in my personel house when I remodeled it. The bread went straight to my kitchen faucet and clogged it up. I did'nt think I was ever going to get it all out.

No more bread for me.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

U have to flush it out at a hose. But this is from a mech plumber. We used it on chill lines and flushed it out 

I used it the other day 1/2. Water wouldn't stop dripping. Balled it up shoved it in and done. Perfect place for bread. Blew it all out the hose Bibb. 

Yes mixing it in a house line goin to fixtures isn't a good idea 
But a 1" irrigation line feeding horse pens. Ect ect ect 
It works great. Plus it's a great snack when ur working late. I always have bread on the truck


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

:laughing::laughing:

At the time when I used it my house did not have hose bibs or laundry valves. I was poor back in the day. I still am, but I can afford luxaries like indoor plumbing.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

"bread is a great snack when working late"... hmmm I'm gonna have to disagree. 

I've never used bread before but imagine it would be a pain in the ass since it would only last for a few days. I have a jet sweat but I'm always forgetting I have it, plus I don't like having to waste a ball valve.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

If your in a bind, I've stuck a rolled up paper towel in the line, soldered my valve, and then with a long grabber, pull the paper towel out. This only works in the right situation though


----------



## PlumbDumber (Aug 7, 2013)

I have done the same with a piece of rag with tie wire attached.


----------



## gilbertjeffrey (Mar 6, 2011)

I hate bread, I have had to pull out other plumbers bread a number of times. One trick I have used for 3/4" copper is I take a 3/8 ridgid supply and the rubber gasket from a fluidmaster 500 and stuff it into the pipe with a 1/2" pipe. Just like the other guys contraption ( which is really cool) it diverts the water to the center.. getting it out is easy if the flow is good enough, just put a finger on the end of the supply line and the whole mess pushes itself out with the pressure. An old coworker of mine once used his jetswet to sweat on a ball valve only to realize it wasn't full port...


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

wyrickmech said:


> This is what I have built to date. The tool really works good just ream the pipe grease the tool and shove it in there and the water is diverted so your copper will heat with no problem.


How did you make these? What is the process or I'd happily buy a set as well :thumbup:


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

JWBII said:


> How did you make these? What is the process or I'd happily buy a set as well :thumbup:


i will be making several sets , I will let you all know when they are done


----------

